# Your very own 3 armed child



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I found this great idea for parents with babies. Easy to do, I can only imagine the looks you'd get, and if you do it,...please post pix! Happy Haunting! http://www.rgbpicture.com/odd-humor


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaha - love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That costume is totally demented


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. Cool costume for the little one.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol thats cool. I would totally make that if i had a kid. strangely, the parents of all the babies I know think infant daughters are suppose to be dressed in cute, fluffy, princess costumes...I wonder why....


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE it!!!! To bad my "niece or nephew" (technically second cousin-in-law) won't be born until AFTER Hallowe'en! But he or she is totally getting this costume!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Please somebody make this haha! I would even add another arm to have a four armed baby!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha awesome!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Funny and original. I like it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol great idea!


----------

